# What body/chassis combos can I use?



## JohnnyUtah (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi everyone… I recently purchased the AFX/Tomy International set for my son for Christmas and have been having a blast the last few days. I had a slot car set when I was a kid in the early 70’s, but have been away from the HO world for way to long. 

My question is: what bodies are compatible with what chassis? The International set comes with 4 G Plus F1 cars, but the wheel base appears to be slightly longer than the G Plus NYPD car I picked up (I’m also missing the 4 body adapters for the F1 chassis that should have come with the track and instead received 2 tune –up kits?!). I also bought a Magna Traction Hummer and several Life Like nascar bodies, but none are interchangeable. 

On a side note: For $13 I picked up the Hot Wheels Police Chase Track with two 440 X2 cars at the local Wal-Mart. Is this a good deal? The have a lot more :thumbsup: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NOTE: the mattel/new hotwheel tracks have cars with destructable tires. there is something in them that eats plastic, so store the cars anywhere other then on a track.
Wanna have some fun, shelf all those cars you got and pick up a bunch of autoworld cars (xtraction and tjet) on fleabay. their great cars for the price and run like the good ole tjets and magna traction cars (well ok, really close to them).


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Two cars for 13 bucks is a good deal...but the track is about useless if you are allready building with Tomy..

Tyco wont fit AFX/Tomy....or Lifelike..

The modern Tomy cars some in three flavors...Super G+, Super racing Turbo (SRT), and turbo...

Alot of the older AFX bodies will fit these chassis, some require clips....some just wont fit(some of the older G+ bodies), while some have too much float (loose),

I have a bunch of auto world bodies on Turbos, SRT's and SG+'s...

Lifelike wont fit other chassis....you might find an older rokar or amrac body that will fit them...but there isnt much point...

Life like scream...but the bodies are heavy...to get the most out of a life like...shed the body and replace it with a lexan body and hold it on with velcro tabs....

You can find life likes for as low as 8 bucks on some websites...

Put a set of racing tires on them and you have cars that will run almost as good as high end racers..

If you have the international...you have a ton of 6" curves...the AFX style cars arent to happy with anything this tight...you will find you realy need to get them dialed in right to limit deslots...

It really depends on what you want out of the experience...fast cars on a tight layout need to handle well...sliders like bigger curves and straights..

Cars you can power slide are cool....but are frustrating for kids and novices at at times...

SG+ cars in stock trim run pretty good....sanding the tires helps a bit...

But like the life like...put a set of silicon on sponge racing tires on them...and put a light hard body on it.....and they really run good...

Same for the tyco...

Good enough that most novices and get serious about keeping up on your layout...

I find the cars that get run the most are the ones that handle the best and easiest to drive... :thumbsup: 

There is really no limit to the hobby...

if the boys are really into it...and you're serious about building a great layout...you should stop and do some planning...

What kind of budget...how much space can you steal....etc...

You can build a fine layout on a low budget with a powerpack for each lane and stock controllers...AND Tomy is now making a data lap counter that can be linked to cover four lanes...

This gives all the features of a high dollar track ,lap counting, timing etc, for a fraction of the cost and a little elbow grease...

But further intrest will lead to needing a regulated power supply, wiring the track for driver stations and aftermarket controllers.....installing a timing interface...tweaking the track surface etc..

Going full bore means getting a sectional routed track....but unless you have some serious disposable income...you might get some hate stares from the wife...

But Some guys swear if they had to do it over again they would buy a routed track the first time rather than do that much work...


----------



## JohnnyUtah (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks guys for the great info!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Wanna have some fun, shelf all those cars you got and pick up a bunch of autoworld cars (xtraction and tjet) on fleabay. their great cars for the price and run like the good ole tjets and magna traction cars (well ok, really close to them).


Huh? I'm not sure what your perspective is on this statement. I've been through 3+ cases of Johnny Lighting/AutoWorld cars and you get exactly what you pay for. The chassis are junk when compared to what he's running now AND when compared to the actual Aurora T-Jet and Magnatraction they are supposed to be copies of. I consider this bad advice for someone getting started with (or back into) HO. The traction magents added to the latest AutoWorld releases are far from a cure-all.

Many of the Autoworld bodies fit Aurora/AFX chassis fairly well, but the chassis are parts bin material unless you are prepared to put a significant amount of time, effort, and parts into them.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hi johnny*

welcome back to slots!

the walmart set is a great deal! i checked my walmarts and they dont have them. if you want to pick up more of them, i am sure you could sell or trade the cars here on hobbytalk. if you find more you want to sell or trade let me know. i would have bought 2 sets just for the chassis

the JL and AW cars are not quite as well made as the 60s Tjets, but they are readily available and cheap, and if you like tinkering can be made to run fine. 

mike


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

twolff said:


> Huh? I'm not sure what your perspective is on this statement. I've been through 3+ cases of Johnny Lighting/AutoWorld cars and you get exactly what you pay for. The chassis are junk when compared to what he's running now AND when compared to the actual Aurora T-Jet and Magnatraction they are supposed to be copies of. I consider this bad advice for someone getting started with (or back into) HO. The traction magents added to the latest AutoWorld releases are far from a cure-all.
> 
> Many of the Autoworld bodies fit Aurora/AFX chassis fairly well, but the chassis are parts bin material unless you are prepared to put a significant amount of time, effort, and parts into them.


Whatever, Mr Slot know it all. Out of the pack autoworld cars MOSTLY work good for someone opening them up and running them for fun, (ok 3 out of 4) The only people who put them down are the serious non fun "racer" types that I don't bother with anyway.

IN SHORT, IF YOU ARE RUNNING ON A 7000 FOOT TRACK WITH COMPUTERS AND IN A POINTS SERIES WITH A BUNCH OF "HAVE TO WIN" PEOPLE, STICK WITH WHAT YOU GOT. IF YOU WANT TO HAVE FUN WITH A FEW NEW CARS THAT ARE COMPATABLE WITH THE AURORA LINE, GIVE THEM A SHOT.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

What the heck are you yelling for? Appears that my comments struck a nerve, but there's no reason to get "that way" because we disagree. I managed to disagree with you without calling you a "Slot know it all" or "racer type", didn't I? I even managed to comment on the AW bodies without mentioning the Can-AM, Charger Daytona, or '71 Charger Stocker. 

I run with my kids and neighbors on a 4x8 Tomy track and am hardly the "racer" type. Nor do I know it all. But, I know junk when I see it. 

Edit:
Ahh....the Prosecution rests.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2215414#post2215414





sethndaddy said:


> Whatever, Mr Slot know it all. Out of the pack autoworld cars MOSTLY work good for someone opening them up and running them for fun, (ok 3 out of 4) The only people who put them down are the serious non fun "racer" types that I don't bother with anyway.
> 
> IN SHORT, IF YOU ARE RUNNING ON A 7000 FOOT TRACK WITH COMPUTERS AND IN A POINTS SERIES WITH A BUNCH OF "HAVE TO WIN" PEOPLE, STICK WITH WHAT YOU GOT. IF YOU WANT TO HAVE FUN WITH A FEW NEW CARS THAT ARE COMPATABLE WITH THE AURORA LINE, GIVE THEM A SHOT.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hey guys...Why cant they be both?*

OK most all of ya know that this topic is radioactive. Many of us just publicly avoid it like the plague that it is. It's been beat, pulverized, shredded and locked down on numerous occassions. (guilty of it myself) To the point that our administrator had to reshuffle the forums due to constant rock throwin, pernicious name callin, and petty bickering; the likes of which would embarrass most grade schoolers.

Please lets not start the new year by rekindling this perpetual battle. The past holiday should remind us of temperance, forgiveness, and tolerance. Please insert it here.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. We all know they are great and we all know they are junk. Just depends on which lens you are veiwing them with. 

Please forgive my big "buttinsky".


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ditto*

Well said Bill...

But, I thought beauty was in the eye of the beerholder??

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com



Bill Hall said:


> OK most all of ya know that this topic is radioactive. Many of us just publicly avoid it like the plague that it is. It's been beat, pulverized, shredded and locked down on numerous occassions. (guilty of it myself) To the point that our administrator had to reshuffle the forums due to constant rock throwin, pernicious name callin, and petty bickering; the likes of which would embarrass most grade schoolers.
> 
> Please lets not start the new year by rekindling this perpetual battle. The past holiday should remind us of temperance, forgiveness, and tolerance. Please insert it here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Well said Bill...
> 
> But, I thought beauty was in the eye of the beerholder??
> 
> ...


Yup, I always figured beauty is relative to how many beers ya "beenholdin" and what O'clock she be!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Yup, I always figured beauty is relative to how many beers ya "beenholdin" and what O'clock she be!


Ohhhh! The sea stories that brings back 

I'll never tell my misspent youth

Roger Corrie


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Twolff, sorry to snap, Johnny lightning/Autoworld pulled me back into the Hobby and for 8-10 bucks a car, MOST of them run good out of the pack.
I am not a dealer or buddy buddy with Tom Lowe, just wish there was more positive things said about his efforts.
peace


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

No problem. I'm probably as dissapointed as you are excited.

It was the CanAm that broke the camel's back with me. I was really looking forward to it. A repro of a car I really liked and would never be able to justify the cost of an orginial.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im dropping my 2 cents in the bucket on the AW thing. Dont worry, its not going ugly at all.

Ive bought tons of JL and AW cars. The quality has definitely taken a turn for the better since Tom got away from JL. The worst thing Ive run into with my AW stuff is the lopsided tires, but pretty much all stock HO slotcar tires are crap. And silicones and O-rings are cheap. Most of the rims Ive had on mine werent too bad, if they are then NOS AFX stuff is still available and reasonably priced. 

The way some of the bodies sit on the chassis is no biggie for anyone with a set of needle files, a dremel and a little patience. Id rather get a cool slot and have to tweak it than to not have it at all. 

Now I know what some of you are thinking: Just a few years back, toys R us had twinpacks of lifelike and mattel slots for $19.99 and these have nowhere near the QC issues. Well remember that both those companies have diversified product lines. Slots are a shrinking market and both of those have other products to help pay the bills. TL is going this on slots alone, thats why his cost $15-$17 depending on where you go. Personally I like what TL is doing a LOT better than Mattel. They have the ability to produce all the slots they want and for probably $10-$14 each with QC thats only a little better. But they dont produce much at all anymore. Did they even release 1 new novelty set this X-mas? Lifelike isnt really setting much better of an example. Outside of the mustangs and civics all they have is NASCAR. Thats good for those who dig it, but I like variety and AW is the only slot maker that's offering something for all automotive tastes.

Tom, if you're reading this I do have one suggestion for you: Bring back the pullback series. You can sell these for what, $4? And these would have the mass appeal to really generate some profit. Ill bet youd have no problemo at all getting all the big box retailers to carry them. What Id suggest though is this time around, make the tires and wheels directly compatible with the slotcar chassis. Also, this would be your chance to repro the ansen, stocker, turbine, and T/A wheels used on the AFX cars. The tooling for all this already exists so the upfront investment should be minimal.

For now though, Im enjoying the CJ-5s that I have and am waiting for, and eagerly await the '09 Challenger and all the other goodies AW has planned...


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> just wish there was more positive things said about his efforts.


Slotcars have two components. The body and the chassis. There are hundreds of posts praising the bodies. Unfortunately there are just as many about the poor chassis quality control. This is the way it has been since the first JL release. Fix the chassis problems and most of the negatives will go away.

Johnny Utah-Slot racers here pretty much fall into three catagories:
1. Love magnate cars
2. Love non-magnate cars
3. Doesn't matter to me. Let's race!

I am a three. sethndaddy is a two. I think most of us think along the lines look around. Try other stuff and see what you like. 

If you decide to try AW cars try to get some high ohm controllers. A stock control just doesn't do the little guys justice.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just gotta say that I love the JL and AW cars, both TOs and XTs. I find then JL and AWs to run better than most of my Aurora and AFX cars. I have a few AFX and Aurora cars that run well, but most of my AW and JL cars run very good. Sure I had to work with them to get them running so well, but I put the effort into all my cars and I can't seem to make my originals run as good as the JLs and AWs.

I have recently began running my inline Tomy Turbos and SRTs with the traction magnets removed at 12-15 volts, and I am finding them to be the most fun to run right now.

Now I have to start experimenting with what bodies look good on Turbo and SRT chassis.


----------

